# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Adesione all'Ade per la consultazione delle fatture elettroniche

## SILVIO69

Ci sono "contro" nell'aderire alla consultazione ? 
Con l'adesione alla consultazione l'Ade continua ad inviare le FE all'indirizzo telematico registrato in precedenza?
Lo consigliate?

----------

